# Getting frustrated....just tell me where to go!



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok, I'm going to finally take everyone's advice and just list exactly what I'm looking for and let you all tell me where to find it. I'm ready to pull my hair out.


I know I started this search looking for a sable, black, or black and tan, we are now looking for red and blacks and black and tans since my DH professed his love for them today. I know color isnt and shouldn't be too important, but since we are committing the next 12-14 years to this dog, (and honestly I'd be happy with a purple GSD) I figure we'll look for the red/blacks and tan/blacks.

Anyway, moving on....

We are an active family that includes the WHOLE family in everything we do so we want a dog with the energy to keep up. First and foremost, we want a companion/guardian for the family. I am very interested in getting into tracking (probably akc style) and maybe protection as a fun hobby/bonding thing. We like large dogs with a lot of bone, and in no way am I referring to the "over sized, old world" GSD's that are being irresponsibly bred. I'm talking about being within the acceptable standards.

We are looking to take a puppy this winter, so I'm of course interested in learning about planned breeding's. I'm looking for a breeder now so that I can spend plenty of time getting to know the breeder and the dogs they have/are producing.

My price range is $1000.00 to $1500.00
We are located in Indiana, but we are willing to travel as far south as Tennessee, and to Illinois, Ohio, West Virginia, Michigan, and Wisconsin.

I have contacted a few breeders that I have been recommended by some here on this site, but I'm waiting on responses, so I'm still looking.


Ok, I think I've covered all the bases. Thanks in advance for any and all recommendations.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like a well bred german show lines would fit what you're looking for. Check out Huerta Hof in Illinois and alta tollhaus in Michigan. 

They may be out of your price range though. For a show line, you'll probably spend somewhere between $1500-$2500. Possibly more depending on the breeder.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Sounds like the perfect family for a pup.

I am sending you a PM

Good luck.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i wouldn't buy any puppy without seeing it and parents several times. i would do my own eval to make sure the temp was what i wanted. i have gotten pups unseen through rep breeders before and ended up with temp issues. so, for me i would want to visit alot and watch the pup interact, and take the pup to a strange inviroment to see how it acts. also, proven litters from parents that have been bred a few times before helps. you can see the prior litters talk to the owners, etc.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I second Huerta Hof.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Someone else on the board just reserved a pup from Drache Feld in Winchester KY - very very very reputable breeder....he has two litters due soonish....you can't go wrong with Drache Feld or Huerta Hof....talk to Charlie about your price range, and see if he would have a pet pup in that range!

Lee


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I never met the parents of my dog being from a different state, if you go with reputable breeders you don't have to. I couldn't have possibly asked for a better dog than I got . I recommend Alta-Tollhaus in Michigan, lots of happy owners from here.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I also do not think that you can go wrong with Huerta Hof. I will be getting a pup from them hopefully this coming spring. Also heard good things about alta-tollhaus. Your best bet is to talk to a few breeder, and see who will have what available and which litter you will like the best. Good luck!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Since I'm in Illinois and I've done some research for a male puppy, I would to go to Huerta Hof


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I just wanted to say THANK YOU SO MUCH to everyone who has recommended breeders and helped me steer clear of the "less desirable" ones. I am in contact with one of the breeders that was highly recommended here and if all goes as planned, my family and I will have the winter puppy we have been hoping for!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i never met the breeder or the parents of my dog.
i put a deposit on him before the breeding. i think
with a reputable breeder the dogs are like peas
in a pod.



LARHAGE said:


> I never met the parents of my dog being from a different state, if you go with reputable breeders you don't have to. I couldn't have possibly asked for a better dog than I got . I recommend Alta-Tollhaus in Michigan, lots of happy owners from here.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I recommend Huerta Hof. Robin is amazing, so are her magnificent dogs!


----------



## Beverly (Nov 8, 2011)

Go to the Alta-Tollhaus website, and check out the blog. We are a "family" of owners of Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherds who share the ways in which our lives have been blessed by our beloved dogs. You can see countless stories of their accomplishments, their sweet temperament, their extraordinary intelligence, and breathtaking beauty. My "Dutch" is now 8 months old. We've taken him everywhere with us: Newport, Jamestown, Manhattan, and Ponte Vedra Beach. With his gorgeous looks, wonderful manners, and fun-loving attitude, he has won hearts all along the East Coast. Unlike many of his A-T relatives, he is "just" a family pet, which makes us feel slightly guilty that we don't do more with this stunningly beautiful, excruciatingly intelligent dog.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ah yes, i have two of those stunningly beautiful, excruciatingly intelligent alta-tollhaus dogs too, lolol...


----------

